# Аккордеоны Petromaestro



## oleg45120 (24 Июл 2013)

Добрый день! Недавно наткнулся на видео





Инструмент очень неплохо звучит.
Делает эти инструменты Moger Peter в Венгрии

Вот его сайт http://harmonikamoger.hu

Кто-нибудь играл на этих аккордеонах. Послушал несколько видео с демонстрацией аккордеонов - белый инструмент понравился больше всего.

Кто что думает по этому поводу?


----------



## sedovmika (24 Июл 2013)

Будут ли эти аккордеоны, их звучание трогать сердце русского человека? (Ничего не говорю за представителей других братских национальностей), попробуйте сыграть на настоящей русской свадьбе, гулянке, - никакие фаготы, органы, и протчая безобразия даром не нужны. Очень большой плюс подобных инструментов - красивое сочетание голосов прямой и ломаной дек в унисоне (селесте), все это сразу замечают, особенно после визгливых тульских баянов.


----------



## oleg45120 (24 Июл 2013)

*sedovmika*,
на аккордеоне можно не только на свадьбах играть


----------



## Jupiter (24 Июл 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> особенно после визгливых тульских баянов.


ну хорошие Тульские баяны как раз и не визжат. В них академический аккорд,в основном. Мягкая пиколка. За ширпотреб не пишу,конечно... Это у Туляков есть


----------



## oleg45120 (25 Июл 2013)

Чувствуется, что знатоков этой фирмы нет. А как вам звучание инструмента? Вот еще пару видео других аккордеонов
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQGk_FORmP4]
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw3VPUJ8OfU]
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE4iSOwIbKw]

А вот для сравнения старый Scandalli super VI
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NHPNBuvOho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NHPNBuvOho


----------



## Crazygirl200888 (25 Июл 2013)

Да, кажется, белый поинтереснее остальных звучит. В звуке объема больше


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Июл 2013)

Друзья, хочется побольше мнений услышать об этих инструментах


----------



## Юрио (29 Июл 2013)

А сколько это чудо стоит?


----------



## uri (29 Июл 2013)

последний мне понравился.вроде ничего...но скандалли 6 я бы с этими инструментами не сравнивал.имеется ввиду 6ки 
старой закваски..))


----------



## Crazygirl200888 (29 Июл 2013)

*Юрио*,
Юрио писал:


> А сколько это чудо стоит?


Белый 4800 Евро


----------



## oleg45120 (29 Июл 2013)

uri писал:


> последний мне понравился.вроде ничего...но скандалли 6 я бы с этими инструментами не сравнивал.имеется ввиду 6ки
> старой закваски..))


Посмотрите последний ролик и сравните


----------



## uri (30 Июл 2013)

смотрел и сравнил.остаюсь при своем мнении.имхо


----------



## AlexandreF (27 Авг 2013)

Я не специалист, по видео трудно судить о звуке, но по-моему Скандалли резко отличается от остальных по звуку. Тембр мягче и благороднее. Сам сейчас выбираю инструмент в пределах 200 тысяч, этот венгерский не понравился.


----------



## uri (27 Авг 2013)

я как то тоже к такому мнению склоняюсь..


----------

